# Black Neon Tetras and Betta?



## Kiaria (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello! I am a new aquarium owner! In the past month I got a 20 gallon tank for my betta who was in a 3 gallon bowel before and I wanted him to have more room after the early death of my previous betta  who was in a 1 gallon poor guy. But 20 gallons is a lot of space for just a betta and I want to add tank mates i did research and added 1 bristlenoed pleco(which grows to 4 inches), and 3 corydoras(2 inches each) to help with algae eating. They are all doing well right now, Raz my betta is a little territorial about the little cave we have in there but other than that all is well. but it still looks empty int he tank since they are bottom dwellers and I was wondering if adding black neon tetras would be ok for my betta? They look like this 










I heard it is hesitant to have normal neon tetras cause of the bright colour so when my boyfriend showed me these black striped ones I thought that would be much better for my betta Raz. They like to be in groups of at least 5 also so do I have the tank space with 20 gallons as well They are 1.5inches each? 
Here are pictures my other tank mates so far ^^


----------



## Kiaria (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

depending on the temperament of your betta, black neon tetras would be fine. make sure to keep a school of at least 6. i would also add at least 3 more corries as they like schools of 6 or more as well.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a small school of regular neon tetras with my betta. The first evening, he mauled two of them, but since then has left them alone and they are often swimming together and eating together. I had to replace the other two once I saw my betta was fine with them in the tank after the first evening.

Also, like the post states above, get more corydoras, they should be in a school of at least 6 in order to feel safe. They also do not eat algae, they will eat the left over food, they are omnivores and prefer to eat things like sinking bottom feeder wafers (not algae wafers, but ones with meat in there as well).
Corydoras are MUCH more active once they feel safe. My corydoras are always swimming all over the place, not just along the bottom, so adding at least 3 more of the same type will help them open up a bit more and feel more comfortable in the tank.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

In my experience black neons swim in the top half of the tank, and are a whole lot more active than neons. I would suggest orange Von rio tetras. They are more sedate and hang lower in the tank.


----------



## Kiaria (Apr 18, 2014)

ok thanks everyone I will go get some more corydoras and see how the tetras behave with my betta fish . I have a backup 3 gallon tank if there are any problems hopefully there won't be.


----------



## TheSailorette (Feb 19, 2014)

I put bloodfin tetras in my bettas 10 gallon tank. It is temporary until they get bigger so they aren't bullied by fish that are faster than them. But my betta is slow and can't seem to get even close to catching them. But mine are super small. I'd say less than an inch long. But for now they are getting along. And occasionally my betta will chase one but so far no real problems. But bloodfins do have bright red fins! And I could see that being a problem for some bettas. But watch them when you add any fish! It is all in your bettas temperament. Mine is normally very laid back!


----------



## Kiaria (Apr 18, 2014)

I ended up getting 3 rasboras ....the betta is great doesnt even notice them or nothing or care and they are fast too however one died last night :'( I think there was a little bit of ammonia in the tank and he was the weak one out didnt seem like he got nipped. so did water change. I also got 3 more corydoras but they really arent the groupy type they all do there own thing


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

what kind of rasbora? most need to be kept in schools of 6 or more as well.


----------



## Kiaria (Apr 18, 2014)

Rasbora Harlequin, We were told to get 3 to start with then add 3 more if the betta gets along well with them. Which he does we were gonna buy more the other day and got water testing done but our water had 8.6 pH yet only 75ppm GH so we had to figure out why this was happening before adding more rasbora so we are waiting another week to see if tank establishes better.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

well done for dotting your i's and crossing your t's

i hope you can sort out the water issue 

yay for fish!


----------

